# Q7 engine options, pros and cons?



## BlueBunnyRabbit (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm thinking of going down the Audi hole. I'm a VW guy, so same family, currently drive a 2005 passat wagon tdi, but I'm going to be in the market for an awd suv soon. I like the q7, especially with the option of the third row seating. I would like to find a tdi, but I was wondering about the other engine options as well. Does anybody have any recommendations as to which is better between the gas engine options? 
I already know about the diesel ones, I'm a diesel mechanic myself, but don't know all much about the gassers. 
Thanks!

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## testarossaguy (Aug 13, 2007)

The TDI's are a great option if you find one with some diesel-gate warranty left. I'm currently looking for one myself. But what scares me about these is the HPFP failure, and subsequent contamination of the entire fuel system. Regarding the 3.0T engines my big worry is the timing chain guides & tensioners - not an easy fix since all of the components are at the rear of the engine. Other than this...from what I've read the 3.0T engines are quite reliable.


----------

